# local frog I.D.



## iridebmx

i figured i would just feed a few frogs from the creek for a while with fruit flies un till im ready to get darts.they are in na cage with a turantula!
it actually likes them !.one was riding on his back the other day.i keep plenty of crickets in there (weekly) all three of them hide in the cave i made from greatstuff.

ive got two of those unknown species of frog(lihgt whitish green,half inch fully grown,pointy nose

















p.s i put some spanish moss in there so the fruit flies will not try to escape right away


----------



## kamazza

I dont think this is a good idea. Im sure most everyone willl agree that tarantulas and frogs dont mix too well (theres a post on this from not too long ago). They may be getting along for now but you may find a frog carcass lying around if you dont take them out. And the second pic has what looks like sand. Sand sticks to the frogs and can really stress them out. I would let them go, theyre probably much happier back in the creek.


----------



## Kevin1234

Those crickets are also much to big for the frog. It wouldn't surprise me if the started nibbling on the frog. But they will stress the frog for sure. 

Kevin


----------



## Scott

And more than once a frog has gotten tangled in Spanish Moss and ended up with an amputated limb.

s


----------



## kamazza

yes I second the cricket thing, Ive seen reptiles and amphibians with huge holes in them from crickets eating them. And because those crickets are so big it is even more likely to happen.


----------



## MJ

dude remove the frog put it back where you found it..


----------



## iridebmx

does anyone know what they could be?

----the sand is only over a heat rock

----the crickets dont bother the frogs ,they love the apple slices in there

----they stay in the water bowl mainly

----i will let them go soon

----i am going to feed the fruit flies to them untill i get darts

----theres not much spanish moss,just what you see there,the ff's stay in it


ANYONE KNOW WHAT THEY ARE?


----------



## nish07

Heyas,

Not sure on the frog but it looks like everyone is up on telling you how you're doing things wrong (which you are).

You'd be better to repost it on another site with just a pic of the frog (if you're not going to remove it from it's current container) and not mention it's in with a spider (which by the way has a fragile back and could die from a frog jumping on it). You've already got people here giving you a hard time (as is apparent by your negative rep rating).

Your best bet otherwise would be simply searching out "Frogs in XXX" (where xxx is your state) on google and getting a list (probably short) and searching for their images to find out what the frogs you've found are.

-Nish

P.S. those frogs will quickly dry out and die in a container meant for a tarantula. You need to get them out and back or into a container that is more set up for the frogs.


----------



## andyoconnor83

your frogs are cricket frogs, notherns to be more specific. the crickets are too large for the frogs but are probably just right for your spider, interesting that the crickets and cricket frogs are similar size and you wouldn't see the spider seeing the frogs as potential prey... 

and technically, ohio DNR law says if you have had them in captivity for more than 30 days you are not allowed to release them, they are officially captive only, this is to prevent spreading diseases into wild populations. this information was found by googling ohio reptile regualtions and clicking on the ohio dnr website.


----------



## afterdark

You do indeed have a couple of Northern Cricket frogs. Andy beat me to it. Where I'm from in Ontario (just north of you in Canada) these frogs are on the Endangered Species list - in all likely hood they have been extirpated from the county where I grew up. I'm not sure what their status is in Ohio, but I would imagine they are not very plentiful. I don't think you are doing them any favours by housing them with a tarantula and some crickets that are nearly as big as they are.

PLEASE listen to everyone's advice and put them back where you found them.


----------



## andyoconnor83

as mentioned before, please check out the Ohio DNR website before doing anything with them, or any other native reptiles or amphibians in the future. After Dark, that was the first reason I checked because I know cricket frogs are listed in several states, but not in Ohio, but they do have rules about keeping and releasing and such, and as far as I am concerned, even if you're within the 30 days rule they have, if you put it in a tank with any non native animal (they only specify non native reptiles or amphibians) you should not release it jsut to be safe, just leave them in there until the spider, or the crickets, or something else, finishes them off. I am not completely opposed to keeping local herpetofauna if your state laws permit it, just do it in a responsible manner, which in this case you failed. Take it as a learning opportunity this time (unless you've heard all of this before, in which case, shame on you).


----------



## froglady

Technically to keep those frogs you need a permit from the Ohio DNR. This is from their brochure (link below)_

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/portals/9/PDF/pub03.pdf

_


> The ODNR Division of Wildlife adopted a regulation, Ohio Administrative Code (O.A.C.) Section 1501: 31-25-04, concerning the possession, purchase, sale, or trade of reptiles and amphibians native to our state. The purpose of this regulation is to protect and conserve native reptiles and amphibians while maintaining the educational and economic benefits derived from them. The following information should aid you in understanding how you can legally possess reptiles and amphibians native to Ohio.
> WHEN DO YOU NEED A LICENSE AND WHAT CAN YOU LEGALLY DO?
> A propagating license application must be requested from the Division of Wildlife within 10 days after taking possession of any native reptile, amphibian or wood turtle (Clemmys insculpta).
> With a propagating license, except for state endangered species, an Ohio resident may possess:
> • four total individuals of each wild-captured native reptile or amphibian from the list entitled “Wild-captured Native Reptiles and Amphibians”; and/or
> • an unlimited number of animals captively produced or legally obtained from out of state, with proper documentation.
> .............
> A $25 noncommercial propagating license is required for persons who permanently possess native reptiles or amphibians but do not intend to sell, offer for sale, trade or barter animals. The license holder may possess an unlimited number of reptiles and/or amphibians of which only four total individuals of each reptile or amphibian have been taken from the wild.


----------



## Scott

Just occurred to me that we've hit nice cold weather now.

How in the heck do you release these when it's this cold out?

At least get them moved into another tank - now.

s


----------



## afterdark

Good point Andy - who knows what nasties the tarantula (or the crickets) could be passing to the frogs. Better to not release them in the event they are carrying something (unlikely, but definitely possible).

At this point, the best thing you can do is some research! Now that you know what you've wrangled up at least look into their proper care requirements and provide them with a home that they might last more then a few days in.


----------



## andyoconnor83

good catch on that reg froglady, i didn't look too far into their website, and I am not from there obviously.

Scott, unless it's consistently below 50 in his area, it wouldn't be too late to release them if that were considered an option still. I would not recommend releasing them even if it were spring still, but they should be moved into their own tank and fed pinhead crickets and FFs and similarly sized foods.


----------



## Scott

If you watch Sunday Night Football - you know it snowed in Ohio last night. 

s


andyoconnor83 said:


> ... Scott, unless it's consistently below 50 in his area, it wouldn't be too late to release them if that were considered an option still. I would not recommend releasing them even if it were spring still, but they should be moved into their own tank and fed pinhead crickets and FFs and similarly sized foods.


----------



## iridebmx

wow this is very controversial! sorry if i had made any of you mad.i talk to the game warden out here allot.i saw him down their today and asked him what those were(northern cricket frogs).according to him they were brought here and released from other places.due to over population,and many others are and were used for feeders.they were intended on the fish eating them here.i gave him my email and he said he would get me pics of the creek they came from .he said it looked like schools of fish! I will not be taking anymore ,though he did tell me most of them were used for feeders because of malfomality's,and i was fine either way.i did not mention needing a permit because i just read this information.

i think its more of a right or wrong argument as of now.and i probobly should have just got rid of the fruit flies elswhere but i guess its just a matter of opinion..however i think it will be fine.

i do respect the need for conservation of indangered dart frogs and breeding them to keep them from perishing all together,i will never own mixed species vivs or breed to sell them for money oriented goals,chances are i will only own D. Azureus.i think it does help but keeping a room full of frogs is like having a bunch of do-do birds in your basement .they do no good for nature in capitivity,unless scientific. and selling darts online is just blindely getting rid of them and could be potentialy a mixed species mess without you knowing.or if someone thinks they are ready for frogs and they die quickly due to neglect.......any topic can be argued and i guess ill keep my bad rep on this one .

i do appreciate all inputs and will never be completely bias on any topic.,Aaron


----------



## dwdragon

iridebmx,

The issue was not actually the capture of them I don't think. The main issue is the fact you put them in with a predator and other things that could potentially hurt them and then didn't listen to the advice you were given and tried to argue the point.

Honestly I have thought of catching some of the local frogs, snakes, and whatnot around here as they are pretty plentiful. However, if you intend to keep any other herps that are not indigenous to the area there could be all sorts of nasty diseases and what not the indigenous wildlife is used to or immune to that a non-indigenous animal is not and visa versa.

All in all I would imagine you got the negative reputation for first of all not taking into account that putting predator and prey together is a bad idea and secondly for not taking advice.


----------



## Philsuma

Aaron,

1. Seperate your frogs and spider.
2. Do feed crickets that size.

Take stock of your recent postings and reflect. You have posted over 100 times in a couple weeks. Slow down and read...learn....think. You have been given some less than steller reputation feedback but that in and of itself is not insurmountable.

I have exchanged emails with you and I know you are not a little kid. You know better than all that.

Slow down for a while before posting....take a breath...it'll be alright


----------



## iridebmx

i do agree 100% i had considered your advice before it was givin to me everyone so no offence ment to any of you.sorry ,arguing will never result in anyone being happy so i am not going to discuss this topic much further.i will say again i do respect all opinions and info givin but this thread turned into something off the topic and would greatly appreciate it if we left it at that!


----------



## Sitting_Duck

iridebmx said:


> i do agree 100% i had considered your advice before it was givin to me everyone so no offence ment to any of you.sorry ,arguing will never result in anyone being happy so i am not going to discuss this topic much further.i will say again i do respect all opinions and info givin but this thread turned into something off the topic and would greatly appreciate it if we left it at that!




OMG! I'm about to rip my own head off!

Dude, we don't want you to apologize. You keep telling us you agree, and you consider what were saying. Then realease them or put them in a seperate tank! My god, go get a rubbermaid container and put a big bowl of water, and some dirt. That's better than having them with a predator.


----------



## froglet

I ask that you put those frogs back where you got them, and im asking for the well being of the frogs. 

There is too much sand in there which could get lodged in the frogs throat. 
The crickets are way too large and could and will actually kill the frogs. 
There is no humidity in that tank what so ever and im assuming there is a basking light for the taratula which is not helping the frogs. 
The frogs are getting ready for hibernation and you just disturned their natural behavior which will most likely cause stress and then death. 
No way in hell should you keep a predator that can and will eat the frogs. 
You say you want dart frogs ? IMO you need to learn alot more about frogs and listen to everything everyone is telling you, i know i or whom ever see this post will never sell you one. If you do not listen now with these frogs why would you with much more sensitive ones......................................................

Dont apologize, dont try and defend it, just please release them and take a pic so we can all be happy..... 

best
Damian


----------



## Roadrunner

Dude, heat rock and sand, crickets and a tarantula w/ frogs? That`s like me putting you in a room w/ the heat turned up to 150 on the floor in half the room in an 8x8 w/ racoons and a tiger(well fed of course, on the racoons). Just so you can gain perspective on the situation.


----------



## nish07

You know the guy didn't know what he was doing and everyone here has been treating him like crap over it. As far as we know he could have been putting the frogs in there for food (scary I know but even we eat frogs legs). Everyone told him what to do I think the bash the kid who doesn't know what he's doing game should end, it's getting old.

-Nish


----------



## Scott

Yep. People need to look at thread dates on responses before dredging up old news.

s


----------



## Roadrunner

Scott said:


> Yep. People need to look at thread dates on responses before dredging up old news.
> 
> s


It`s 10 days old( I don`t get here often) and he stated he was trying to feed ff`s to the frogs. I`d rather put up an analogy then him find a frog in a tarantula`s fangs. That would be a little traumatizing if you were trying to own them as pets, which he stated. Tough love, just trying to help.


----------



## andyoconnor83

being someone that was giving him the correct information from the start, I was not bashing him in anyway. The facts now are that he was given sound information and even links to his state's LAW regarding the issue, then replied back with "understanding" but in no way said he would take the advice and seperate them. enough reason was given with not releasing them as it would be death for certain for them at this time of year, so everyone needs to stop telling him to release them. i don't even think he is reading any of this anymore as he basically said he was dropping the subject in his last post.


----------



## nish07

As an aside what the hell is this?

Negative Reputation for my previous post:

he's not a kid - but married & has children
--------------------------------------------------

Why do I need to get reputation for mistaking someone as a kid when I don't know any better?

Who the hell would do something so idiotic?

Remove the ability to give negative feedback either from everyone, from registered idiots or from people who abuse it.

-Nish


----------



## andyoconnor83

don't know if it matters, or if you see who it was already, but it wasn't me, I assumed he was younger as well, guess we shouldn't make assumptions...


----------



## nish07

The previous post I made was a mistake because I actually didn't call him a kid. I called the actions being taken the "bash the kid who doesn't know any better game." I mistook myself by not reading my initial post. I never actually called him a kid... I didn't even assume he was a child (though he might be in his early 20's which I sometimes call kids, like it or not). 

I just didn't remember the initial post and couldn't believe I was being berated and given negative reputation for something so ridiculous. I've been given massive negative reputation and one infraction over the last two posts alone. 

I'm glad things are going in a good direction here.

-Nish


----------



## iridebmx

iridebmx said:


> i do agree 100% i had considered your advice before it was givin to me everyone so no offence ment to any of you.sorry ,arguing will never result in anyone being happy so i am not going to discuss this topic much further.i will say again i do respect all opinions and info givin but this thread turned into something off the topic and would greatly appreciate it if we left it at that!



it is obvious that this post is not going to be deleted,so it is only going to get worse i guess.dont get in arguments on my behalf please,for me or against me! i dont beleive this is even still going!i havent read this since the last post


on a "lighter note" i have now considered living with tigers and raCOONS.i have ate frog legs and should probobly need a permit for half the things in my house !if something does come of it........they wont take me alive!!!!!!lmao


----------



## Scott

On the other hand, since you _did_ come back to the thread, it would be nice if you told us how the frogs are nicely separated from the tarantula now and/or the frogs have been released back to the wild.

If they are not ...

s


----------



## iridebmx

hey i already said "i ate frog legs"...lol 

they were so tiny after they were cooked!..............just kidding


----------



## iridebmx

leave the topic alone....................and no i will not leave the board(you know who you are) i have not told you the status of the frogs because i dont think you would care either way . quit crying about it! i have req,and reported it for deletion and it is still going . you are posting and giving bad rep for your own amusement.i could care less.

Animal Kingdom's Odd Couples
a thread recently for "odd couples" got nothing but positive reactions.nobody picked apart every picture and said the reasons they were not funny!lighten up cry babies.now you wont get my respect........this thread has nothing to do with a( frog i.d )so why is it still in the identification section anyways?get a life people!i have read it is discuraged to try and run off a newb(which will not happen)you can hide behind your anonymous neg reps all you want but it gets you nothing.....


----------



## iridebmx

Scott said:


> On the other hand, since you _did_ come back to the thread, it would be nice if you told us how the frogs are nicely separated from the tarantula now and/or the frogs have been released back to the wild.
> 
> If they are not ...
> 
> s


why are you concerned? you have no problem with pred\prey!
"It's nice to see something positive ..."???????????????????????//




Scott said:


> Thank you Melis. I'm feeling particularly down today given the present state of things in our country (it's a "glass is half filled (at best) day").
> 
> It's nice to see something positive ...
> 
> s


----------



## melissa68

Aaron,

You are the one who is keeping this thread going. Now that you have brought me into this thread (by linking to a post I started) - I will jump in and attempt to explain why people won't let this issue go. 

People have responded to this thread because of their concern over the frogs you choose to bring in from the wild & house in an improper environment. Not only was the environment (just talking the tank here) incorrect but you also added them to a tank with a predator. Then - chose to share this photo on a forum where people are very dedicated to the welfare of all animals - especially amphibians.

Now, when people ask about the welfare of the frogs in the original picture you are trying to be 'funny' and suggest you cooked then - giving the impression you ate them - but no, I think you said they were too small. Then...just joking. 

If you want people on this board to take you seriously and respect you - you need to give us a reason. You have not. Now, you are insulting us - especially those of us who have "*do-do birds in our basements*". As a do-do bird owner I do care where my do-do babies go .

This thread was over a long time ago. 




iridebmx said:


> leave the topic alone....................and no i will not leave the board(you know who you are) i have not told you the status of the frogs because i dont think you would care either way . quit crying about it! i have req,and reported it for deletion and it is still going . you are posting and giving bad rep for your own amusement.i could care less.
> 
> Animal Kingdom's Odd Couples
> a thread recently for "odd couples" got nothing but positive reactions.nobody picked apart every picture and said the reasons they were not funny!lighten up cry babies.now you wont get my respect........this thread has nothing to do with a( frog i.d )so why is it still in the identification section anyways?get a life people!i have read it is discuraged to try and run off a newb(which will not happen)you can hide behind your anonymous neg reps all you want but it gets you nothing.....


----------



## melissa68

*Thanks for posting the update...*

Thanks for posting the update on the photos.


----------



## iridebmx

i never said your name and didnt intend for anything to be directed your way.i know almost everyone has many frogs(do-do's) and it was just my way of saying there is an arument to every situation.and to leave the topic alone.i am sure there are tons of questionable mixing that none knows about throughout the board.at least i posted it.any dog lover is going to have a problem with a 4mo old lion cub being with a dog.and why there were no neg comments on a mouse on the back of a toad i dont know, but it gives none any right to say i have been mean to any of you and hope that people see past this thread .i have done nothing to harm the board past this thread and hope you and everyone will just let this be behind me.......and when people hint your as dumb as a box of rocks,or say leave the site it tends to make you mad,so in return all you will get is neg responses.regardless if ive takin advice or not i will not just cower down!put me in a corner and i have no choice but to come out swingin.and as far as "coming back to the thread" i was feuling the fire i know but i hate it to go on with just one side of the story GIVE IT UP!


----------



## dwdragon

Ok, I've pretty much just been staying out of this since I said my piece awhile back but this is ridiculous.

The pictures you are referencing are animals that have been found to help each other. A dog nursing a lion cub is not far fetched and depending on the age of the cub when nursing started that cub even fully grown will never hurt that dog as it will see the dog as it's mother. 

I believe the picture of the mouse on the back of the frog was taken in the wild. There is a larger more complete version of that picture somewhere on the net. It is not a captive situation.

The same as the iguana on the sting ray and the monkey with the bird. Those pictures did not have human intervention putting them together. The other pictures of different species of animals nursing predatory cats is something that usually animal rescue centers or zoos will do. Generally it is because they have found a cub in the wild who's mother was poached or otherwise killed or they had a mother cat die in the zoo and are trying to save the baby however they can. It has been a practice used for many years and I guarantee you the people doing it have far more animal knowledge and experience than you or me.

To compare these things which are either natural wildlife shots or animals being rescued to putting a frog in with a tarantula is down right ignorant. To say you were backed into a corner and must come out swinging is just as ignorant. If you would like people on this board to help you, sell frogs to you, and teach you anything you may not already know you would need to listen. It does not seem like you are willing to do that.

For most situations "there's a really old saying" and there is one for this situation as well. "Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak out and remove all doubt." - Abe Lincoln

Really old saying make their way through our culture for a reason. They're usually true.


----------



## iridebmx

*im dumb..............
delete this!!!!!!!!!​*


----------



## Philsuma

Kyle,

Please delete this entire thread as it is not the least bit helpful to anyone.


----------



## iridebmx

thank you! just let this get behind me.........................move on........................start over ............................i have not disrespected anyone outside this thread..............................and only try to contribute............................we need change!........lol


ohh and YES WE CAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle1745

I agree this is done.


----------

